# Train-Li 3 way yard switch



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the train-li 3 way yard switch. What is the equivalent radius/diameter? I want to run my K-27 thru it.

Paul Deis 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 5 way 
 
It has two rail with spacers to keep it in guage, and just slides back and forth. 
I run RDC's , USA's GP's , etc thru it no problem. 
Note : You have to cover it ( no Sun ) all are hand built! 
Love mine. 
SEan


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you tell me the radius/diameter curve that the outer tracks would be equal to. I need 4 foot radius for my 1:20.3 equipment. And what is the length of the complete assembly? 

Thank You 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The three way switches have R7 turn-outs, approx 7 foot radius or 14 foot diameter, in either right first or left first orientations.

They are hand made in Germany, each tie is individually fastened to the rails, and are absolutely gorgeous. The frogs come unpowered but can be powered if you desire

here are the specs,

*3-Way Switch Specifications:
* [*]Left Radius: R7 (~7'/200cm) 15°[*]Right Radius: R7 (~7'/200cm) 15°[*]Overall Length: 2'5" (75cm)[*]Code 332[*]Frogs can be powered [/list]
Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I re-read this thread because I thought I had made a mistake because of Seans post.
He has the 5 way yard switch which I don't think the OP is asking about, since we don't sell a 3 way switch like that anymore.
I'm pretty sure he means our 3-way switch below, which if that's the case then my previous info is correct.

Here is the pic of the switch I think he is talking about;


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I thought Train-Li used to sell a 3 way that looked like the 5 way. Am I mistaken? Maybe before you got into distributing Train-Li? 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg we used to carry a 3-way switch that was similar to the 5-way we still carry, 
but have discontinued it because the new Thiel 3 way is much better product for out door use.

Paul, I spoke with Joane and we do still have 1 of the old manual 3 way yard switches left if your interested let me know.

here is a pic of the discontinued switch;


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... 

I have a custom, nickel plated 5 way powered switch. Axel had 2 nickel-plated ones made for RJ and I, RJ's is manual, mine is powered. Mine was almost $500 as I recall. I need the density, that 3 way is excellent for a covered storage yard, much better at handling long equipment.. but what is the claimed radius of each? Nice not to have the frogs and all the switch points, but harder to control remotely. 

No need for that 3 way I need the density. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

They do work great for indoor or covered applications. Joane said they used to carry the 3-way in both electrical and manual but they them, but still have 1 manual left.
The reason I was told was because they didn't hold up well in open outdoor use. I'll check and see if I can find out the radius of the old switch.
Ron


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I would be interested in the old 3 way. I will be using it indoors 
Ron I sent you a message re: this switch 

Paul


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok Paul it's on hold for you.
Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Oct 2011 12:22 PM 
Uhh... 

I have a custom, nickel plated 5 way powered switch. Axel had 2 nickel-plated ones made for RJ and I, RJ's is manual, mine is powered. Mine was almost $500 as I recall. I need the density, that 3 way is excellent for a covered storage yard, much better at handling long equipment.. but what is the claimed radius of each? Nice not to have the frogs and all the switch points, but harder to control remotely. 

No need for that 3 way I need the density. 

Regards, Greg 

The approximate radius for both the switches is 7 foot, (14 foot diameter)

Ron


----------

